# Opening VPN port for asus wl-600g



## Beny-Nvidia (May 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone ...
ive got a asus wl - 600g router and i configured it as well as im able to share the internet between the clients,
now my problem is that when i connect through VPN port to a vpn server, the other clients are not allowed to connect through same port ... but they have theyre internet access ... 

as we all know this modem has not any VPN PASSTHROUGH Option to be enabled and used easliy so we have to open the ports manually ...

now my question is how do we open this ports manually ?!

i found some info about the PPTP access ports and how to open them manually but on this model i couldnt fix anything ...

id appreciate any helps ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 27, 2010)

Not sure but maybe this will help.

EDIT: And port forwarding is how we open ports manually. You can find info on port forwarding  here.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (May 27, 2010)

hi,
the first way is a good one for doing the job manually but on my router i dont know how to do it !!!
it has some kinda settings those are not similliar to these manuals ...

the second way is good but it had not my model ...

so is there any one who can learn me how to enable the open the vpn ports in order to connect via several computers ..


----------



## twilyth (May 27, 2010)

my network kung fu is weak, but i've had similar problems with Giganews' Vypr VPN service.  If I try to connect more than one machine through a particular server, it gives me an error message.  It's a restriction on their end though.

FWIW.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (May 28, 2010)

hi,
me, myself have a VPN server and offering services to almost 500 person ...
but some of them has the problem due of their un-configured Routers ... and now i want to solve on of my customers problem ...
some of the routers like TP LINKS or D-LINKS are bestr for this use ... becuase theyve got a vpn pass through option in them ...
but this model makes me sick with out having this option ... either way its the best router i ve used ... for FTP serers or sharing or every networking need but it lacks in this problem !!!


id be pleased to hear any forwarding answers ...
thanks to u


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry beny...I might not be of any help with this post, however I've worked internally on a Canadianwide VPN infrastructure with quite a few direct connect VLans but majority VPN. The protocol you use (from my experience) makes a difference. WE used IPsec. Once, I closed a ticket with a VPN problem and what I did to resolve the issue was change the protocol from IPsec to L2TP. I got a connection to them and closed the ticket. When our Level 1 network engineer found out about it I was chewed out heavily...I felt guilty eating my own lunch lol!!! Maybe I should have looked at their configuration a bit more!!! 

Just to let you know...I believe that configuration on both sides is mandatory.

I use a Netgear WCG614v6 and have connected directly to my desk from home through Citrix. Let me know if any of this helped.


----------

